

Compare cost of living between 2 cities - rtcoms
http://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living

======
adamboulanger
This fails to take into account state and local taxes, which are often seem
the single largest driver of difference in cost-of-living. Seattle, no income
tax. CA, different story.

